# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Sony TC-755A lenšu magnetofons.

## Melvins

Tiek tirgots *Sony TC-755A* lenšu magnetofons – savu laiku leģenda.

Divi ātrumi – 9 un 19cm/s, virsū lien 1000m spoles. Closed loop dual capstan, 3 motori, servo kontrole.
4 ceļi, 3 galvas (melnās FF – praktiski nenolietojamas), caurejošais trakts (R2R).
Bias regulēšana, EQ – Normal, Special, FeCr. Svars – 24kg.

Aparāts ir ideālā stāvoklī, nesen pēc  tehniskās apkopes – mainītas gumijas.
Vizuāli – bilde ir oriģinālā, skrambu un nodiluma pazīmju praktiski nav. Stāvoklis ir atbilstošs cenai. Līdzi nāk pase.
Sākumcena - *395EUR*.

Atrodas Purvciemā. Intereses gadījumā - rakstiet, zvaniet.

Links uz SS.LV - https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics...ers/dmkon.html

----------


## Radionavigators

Jebajā bišku citādāka cena

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sony-TC-755A-...item1e8416e018

----------


## ivog

Tas jebaja Retro Auido kantoris tirgo visus savus aparātus par kosmosa cenām (vismaz 3-kārtīgām). Vai kāds pērk arī - nezinu. Iepsējams, viņi nodrošina labu pēcpārdošanas servisu.

Piemēram:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Technics-ST-8...item1e72a278b9
Šāda tunera reālā cena ir kādi 50-60 EUR, es savējo būtu būtu gatavs atdot pa 300 EUR, komplektā ar SU-8080 pastiprinātāju.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yamaha-A-520-...item1e84170058
Šādus es esmu nopircis un notirgojis vairākus, viņi reāli iet pa 70-80 EUR

Par šo kosmosu vispār nerunāsim:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Maxell-XL-II-...item1e6c8aa0aa

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Technics-Head...item1e7b746a15
Vēl reāls kosmoss - faktiskā cena max 10-15 EUR




> Jebajā bišku citādāka cena
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sony-TC-755A-...item1e8416e018

----------


## Melvins

:: 
eBay tās cenas ir dažādas... no pāris simtiem līdz pat tūkstotim.

Es vadījos pēc fakta, ka vidēji tie aparāti līdz 300EUR burtiski "aizlido"... tiko eBay viena Wega (analogs šim Sony) tika nosolīta virs 400EUR.
No otras puses, te tiko sakoptu šādu pašu Wegu Torņa k-gs ir pārdevis par 300 naudiņām... tā kā...
Vidēji "Sofort kaufen" šādi Sony iet ap 450-500EUR.

Reālais rādītājs varētu būt šī izsole:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sony-Bandmasc...d/181667773563
Beigsies pēc 4-ām dienām - pašlaik cena 89EUR.

Vai šis mans aparāts ir par dārgu?  ::  Laiks rādīs...
Stāvoklis ir Ok, profilaksi pats neesmu veicis - viens cits audiotehnikas cienītājs (ja vajag, PM pateikšu - kurš). Mainītas gumijas (skaitītāja gumija man vēl iedota līdzi, rezervei).
Aparāts pa 2-3 gadiem ir pārsvarā putējis mājās - 1-2x gadā nospēlējot man pāri palikušās līdz 30gab. 500m 4-ceļu lentas (tāpēc arī rakstu, nesen veikta profilakse - noskrējiens vien, kādas 100h). Rakstīt es neko netaisos, arī 1000m spoles man nav - kas šim lien virsū...
Respektīvi, put man mājās Mercedes aparāts, kaut pietiktu man ikdienā - ar Opelīti  :: 
Lūk, nolēmu pārdot.

Nu jā... vai ir par dārgu?  ::  Laiks rādīs... esi reāls pircējs - nāc, kaulējies. Pierādi savu.
Vēl jo vairāk, par cik līdz perfektumam - viens priekšējais vāciņš iztrūkst (bildē redzams).

----------


## Radionavigators

(((Respektīvi, put man mājās Mercedes aparāts, kaut pietiktu man ikdienā - ar Opelīt)))

Opelītis neskanēs,nu galīgi nemaz ar neskanēs.Katrai lietai savs pircējs,cena normāla.

----------


## Isegrim

> Opelītis neskanēs,nu galīgi nemaz ar neskanēs


 Neesmu no tiem, kas pie katras iespējas cenšas saderēt. Bet tāpat zinu jau iepriekš - ja pareizi un rūpīgi noskaņos 2. klases 'Majaku' vai 'Elfu', *aklajā testā* var izrādīties, ka tie skanēs pat labāk par SONY trīsmotoru brīnumu (pie nosacījuma, ka salīdzināšanai tiek atskaņotas vienas un tās pašas lentas uz visiem deķiem). Tā zapte ir citur.

----------


## Radionavigators

Es tā vakar cīnījos ar Olimpu 003.Salīdzināju ar Teac X200r.Nu bet neskan tas olimps.Un ko tur skaņot?Pēc bildes nekā nelāga tur atskaņošanas traktā nav.Paši stāstījāt ka kopēts no Revox. Ieraksts gan viņam porno 0,7v-10mV-0,7v-1,5v

----------


## Vitalii

:: _ >>  mani favorīri: Электроника МПК-004С un Олимп МПК-004С_
_        atskaņo neslikti, un nav vairs kollekcijā Akai-747, Akai-77...un vairs negribu Technics-1700_
_ atstāju vienīgi Teac X-2000M...un skumstu par Studer A-820_..._varbūt, kādreiz - paveiksies !!!_

_un vēl kas_ (_ viela pārdomām_..._nav lielīšanās, vienīgi rādu virzieku kur jārok grāvis_ )_  - Олимп МПК-005С eBaY.de kā nemetās pa 580 eirikiem aizgāja, bez nabiem...lielajām spolēm._ 
(_ p.s. - šeit...LV - praktiski nereāli par šādu cenu notirgot_ )

----------


## Melvins

Nu gan, nu gan... Olipms un neskan  :: 
Man liekas, tur regulēšanas vai nodilušu galvu vaina.

Un par Mercedesiem vs. Opelīšiem. 
Man Tornis notirgoja ap 50gab. kvalitatīvus 2-ceļu ierakstus - 500m bantes, ar visiem pilottoņiem sākumā, viss kā nākas. Nu un... bija nepieciešams aparāts, kurš vnk viņas atskaņotu (atkārtoju, rakstīt neko netaisos).
Tika iegādāts diezgan vienkāršs AKAI GX-4000D. Tam 4-ceļu atskaņošanas galvas vietā uzstādīta 2-ceļu (Vitalii sagādāja). AndrisZ palīdzēja saregulēt FR, savest kārtībā aparātu.
Un lūk, skan cienījami. Es pat teiktu - visnotaļ labskanīgi.
Nezinu, varbūt man ausis nav tās...

Protams, protams,
ja šī AKAI "mazuļa" vietā es noliktu 2x lielāku kasti ar 3 motoriem - lentu n-nostiepējiem un rullīšiem:
1) būtu smukāk  :: 
2) mazāk lentu berztu nost...
3) detonācija?... nezinu. Klasiskās mūzikas ieraksti man tur nav.
Un lai noklausītos šo/to reizi pusgadā, gadā... Nu nezinu, nezinu.
Lietām ir jākalpo. Nopietnam lentniekam mājās ir nozīme - ja viņu izmanto. Pēc nozīmes!

AKAI bilde, no tīkla (nav mana) - vizuālam piemēram:

----------


## Radionavigators

AKAI GX-4000D tā īsti nav Opelis.Viņam jāskan.

Achtung!!!
kĀDAM NAV VĒLĒŠANĀS Olimpu savest kārtībā? Pats to neizdarīšu.

----------


## Isegrim

Reālai lietošanai jāsakārto motoru vadība un mehānisms, jāuzliek 2-ceļu atskaņošanas galva un normāls atskaņošanas preamps. Varbūt vēl 15 i.p.s. opcija noder. Pārējo droši var _nahrenizēt_. Tā 100% oriģinalitāte tikai muzejam vajadzīga.

----------


## Radionavigators

Kas šitam preampam kaiš?
Galvu man tākā solīja

----------


## tornislv

2C galvas vairs nav, jo tu tak izlielījies, ka nopirki TEAC un arī galvu tam TEACam, un es savu lieko stikla komplektu vienam gaudu bērnam nopārdevu. 003/004 Olimpam var atstāt oriģinālo Pre, ar nelielām modifikācijām. 005 tur bēdu leja.

----------


## Radionavigators

Insegrim galvu solīja,bet viņam lēni iet,].Un pīkstuli arī

----------


## Isegrim

Ko darīsi? Goldingene nav gluži Pierīga. Nolikt sev priekšā tās mantiņas varu kaut rīt uz brokastu laiku.

----------


## tornislv

Jākooperējas. Es pa brīvdienām kungam uzrakstīšu lentes, tad būs stimuls uz Ūdensgalvas pilsētu braukt.

----------


## Vitalii

> 2C galvas vairs nav, jo tu tak izlielījies, ka nopirki TEAC un arī galvu tam TEACam, 003/004 Olimpam var atstāt oriģinālo Pre, ar nelielām modifikācijām.


 _Ja ļoti gribas...varu piezvanīt Aleksandram uz Sank_Pēterburgu un pajautāt pa platajiem 2T stikliņiem_ ( _vēlams ne mazāk kā 5 vai varāki komplekti...un jārēkinās, ka cena būs uzkāpusi sakarā ar Sankcijām pret Krieviju_ )
_pie nosacijuma - ja ļoti gribas...IR, toist - varu piedāvāt stikliņu no SONY_TC 850_.._.pēc_ _vella melnas !!!_ ( _apmaiņai pret kādu priboru, interesē laps R,L,C - mērs ar piemaksu_ )

----------


## Radionavigators

Vitālijam vai Insegrim noteikti ir majaka gumijkomplekti krājumos.Provēju Orbītu piešķilt visas gumijas beigušās.

----------


## tornislv

Viņiem nav.

----------


## Vitalii

> Viņiem nav.


 _  - IR gumijkoks...tas - ir gumija, 
no motora parnesumu ruļļa ir starpdisks ar gumiju sakabei ar švunkratu. bez tā nekādīgi - ja runājam par Orbītu-105/107._ 
_  Parasti tauta grēko: atstaj saāķētu ar 9 vai 19 ātrumu ( ''0'' pazīcijā retais aizdomājas pārslēgt izslēdzot magnetofonu, un pēcāk brīnās ka vājprātā detonācija uzradusēs. )_

----------


## Radionavigators

Orbīta 205,pēc paskata Majaks vien ir

----------


## tornislv

divas siksnas un idler wheel. Man tikai nez kāpēc šķiet, ka motora - starpskriemeļa siksna bija apaļa, ne kantaina, kā Bākai. Bet varbūt alojos.

----------


## Melvins

Ok.

*Sony TC-755A* cenojam nost  :: 
Jaunā cena - *345,00EUR*.

Pagaidām SS.LV lai vēl kādu nedēļu pastāv vecā cena...

----------


## Melvins

*Pārdots!!...*
Uff... ilgi gāja  :: 

Tēmu var slēgt.

----------


## Isegrim

Tieši tāpat kā ar auto - cilvēks ir laimīgs divreiz. Kad to iegādājis un, kad ticis no tā vaļā.

----------


## ivog

> *Pārdots!!...*
> Uff... ilgi gāja 
> 
> Tēmu var slēgt.


 Tagad vari no manis nopirkt Nakamichi  ::

----------


## Vitalii

> Tiek tirgots *Sony TC-755A* lenšu magnetofons – savu laiku leģenda.
> 
> Divi ātrumi – 9 un 19cm/s, virsū lien 1000m spoles. Closed loop dual capstan, 3 motori, servo kontrole.
> 4 ceļi, 3 galvas (melnās FF – praktiski nenolietojamas), caurejošais trakts (R2R).
> Bias regulēšana, EQ – Normal, Special, FeCr. Svars – 24kg.
> 
> Aparāts ir ideālā stāvoklī, nesen pēc tehniskās apkopes – mainītas gumijas.
> Vizuāli – bilde ir oriģinālā, skrambu un nodiluma pazīmju praktiski nav. Stāvoklis ir atbilstošs cenai. Līdzi nāk pase.
> Sākumcena - *395EUR*.
> ...


 _
...tā nu lēnām nāk tā apskaidrība un izpratne par lietām, pēc kā agrāk fanojām ( nesasniedzamie sapņi).
un jau pārdots...un man jautājums šai reizei radās.

Viedoklis par lentiniekiem...Олимп МПК_004,Электроника МПК_004 >> vai Sony TC-755A būs galvas tiesu pārāks par CCCP lentinieku modeļiem...jautājums provakātorisks. 
  no Buržuju brendiem pašalaik pieturu - Teac X2000M, pārējie kā nākuši...ta aizgājuši._

----------


## Isegrim

SONY - it's a NAME! Bet kamēr no veikalā pirkta "žalkoje podobije Revox A700" neizgatavosi magnetofonu... 
_Vintage_ lapa uzrakās.

----------


## Vitalii

> SONY - it's a NAME!
> bet, no veikalā pirkta "žalkoje podobije Revox A700" neizgatavosi magnetofonu...


 _šam gadijumam tā ir tikai poza...kur paliek pamatoti_argumenti un komentāri._

----------


## Isegrim

Redzi, Vitālij, to SONY maģi varēja brūķēt 'kā stāv' - parastais lietotājs uz tā ieguva labu rezultātu, vadoties tikai pēc 'user manual'. Kalpoja ilgi un uzticīgi bez remontiem. Man bijuši gan 'Nakamichi Dragon', gan 'SONY TC-K 808ES'. Tajos nebija jālien. Iegādājis 'bredovoje izmišļeņije sovetskogo inžeņera', 'Elektroniku-004', tūlīt biju spiests ķerties pie skrūvgrieža, lodāmura, testlentām un visa pārējā.

----------


## Vitalii

> ... to SONY maģi varēja brūķēt 'kā stāv' - parastais lietotājs uz tā ieguva labu rezultātu, vadoties tikai pēc 'user manual'. Kalpoja ilgi un uzticīgi bez remontiem. Man bijuši gan...
> Tajos nebija jālien...


  ::  _nepieminēsim šai sadaļā kasešniekus, ja...runa iet par 1/4 - Lentinieku.









...'Elektronika-004', tūlīt biju spiests ķerties testlentām un visa pārējā.


 ...jāsaprot - ka, izņemtam no kastes ( jaunam ) maģim bij tik slikti rādītāji...parametri eatbilda  standartiem priekš ( 0 - grupas kategorijas ). Izklausās visai pārspīlēti.
- ja Jūs brūķējāt ierakstus priekš Audiopirāta - J.Lapinska vadībā >> ar visai augstu ieraksta kvalitāti uz meistapotiem lentiniekiem - laps rādītājs !!!
A ko ta pārējie Audio-pirāti...tie paši CCCP lentinieki: Olimpi un Elektronikas.

Свема Б-3716, Славич 3715 lentas ko ražoja šim modelim, priekš ORWO bantēm bij drusku jāiespringst...staipijās ka nelabās, vēl izrādijas kā birstošas un smērē galvas.

" Melvins" viedokli gribas dzirdēt, kas un kā salīdzinot ar CCCP krāmu - Olimps-004 

_

----------


## Isegrim

Var jau būt, ka kādam regulētājam rūpnīcā un šīs rūpnīcas OTK šķiet, ka stereo kanālu līkņu atšķirības līdz pat 6 dB ir norma. Pie nenormālas sovjetu lentu parametru izkliedes (pat viena tipa ietvaros jutības atšķirība par 4 dB nebija nekas neparasts) maģim neparedzēt iespēju to  kalibrēt un operatīvi skaņot (EQ & bias) - par kādu "augstāko klasi" var būt runa? Es ilgi grauzu to "Elektronika-004" sūdu, kamēr pamazām no tā izgatavoju darbderīgu mašīnu. Lērumu muļķību tajā tiku likvidējis. Vitālija lokālpatriotisms pārklājas ar mazohismu. Nu nafig vēl jācīnās ar šiem zārkiem? Es arī esmu lokālpatriots savā ziņā - man patikuši VEF un RRR radio līdz 1959. gadam. Bet tas nenozīmē, ka es tos klausos. Lai stāv Latvijas radiobūves vēsturei. Starp citu, tikko bija pieejamas labu branžu kasetes (ne tās, kas lielveikalos grozos mētājās par latu gabalā), daudzi likvidēja 4-ceļu 'open reel to reel' un iegādāja kasešu deķus. Ķēpas mazāk un skanēja labāk. Tam pašam 'Nakamichi' bez pulka manuālām iestellēšanām pat azimuts automātiski optimizējās. 'Olimpam' līdz tādai kvalitātei kā cūkai līdz Mēnesim.

----------


## tornislv

Principā jebkuru aparātu var novest līdz ideālai kondīcijai (cik ļauj izgatavotāja izvēlētie risinājumi un izmantotais metāla daudzums). Jāatceras, ka masu produkts allaž tiek piebāzts ar nevajadzīgām lietām, lai nodrošinātu "augstāku klasi un konkurentam tā nav" - pārrakstīšanas no ceļa uz ceļu, "timer rec", u.t.t. tajā pat laikā šur tur pašimaksas mazināšanai racionalizatori meta laukā vajadzīgas lietas , kas ietekmē kvalitāti un uzticamību. Principā, no rūpnīcas nācis Olimp 004 un tāds soņa *varēja* skanēt vienādi labi. Tak neskanēja. Kā lai neatceras slaveno teicienu par "Ko gan nevar uztaisīt no Singer šujmašīnas".

----------


## Isegrim

Tak sovjetiem GOSTs prasīja tās dumības ar nevajadzīgiem ātrumiem utml. Pirmais, ko izmetām, bija mikrofonu preamps. Lielākai daļai _širpotreba_ maģīšu līnijas ieeja bija organizēta ar dalītāju pirms tās pašas mikrofonjutīgās ieejas. Ar stulbumu paši dievi cīnās veltīgi...

----------


## Vitalii

> ...stereo kanālu līkņu atšķirības līdz pat 6 dB ir norma. Pie nenormālas sovjetu lentu parametru izkliedes (pat viena tipa ietvaros jutības atšķirība par 4 dB nebija nekas neparasts) maģim neparedzēt iespēju to  kalibrēt un operatīvi skaņot (EQ & bias) - par kādu "augstāko klasi" var būt runa? 
> -  Tam pašam 'Nakamichi' bez pulka manuālām iestellēšanām pat azimuts automātiski optimizējās.
>  'Olimpam' līdz tādai kvalitātei kā cūkai līdz Mēnesim.


 (EQ & bias)...varēja būt, bet nebija ( laikam...tā laika ideoloģija izpaudās, priekš kam parastam lietotājam tāda fīča - lieto attiecīgajam maģim paredzēto lentu un (varbūt) iekļausies parametros.

----------


## tornislv

Vitālij, neviens jau nesaka, ka PSRS izstrādājumi _teorētiski_ nevarēja būt labi. Mēs Maskavas universitātē kā delegāti no studentu pašpārvaldes un partijas komitejas braucām uz Frjazino, tur mums pēc spec vēstules izsniedza (pārdeva) atlasītus aparātu, kas strādāja izcili. Turpret līdz Rīgai nonākušo Olimp 005 , kas tika legāli iegādāts veikalā, atceros kā ļaunu murgu. Man ar tēvu kopā ir bijuši kādi 10 dažādi, kvalitāte variējās no Študera cienīgas līdz Zaporožecam..

----------


## Didzis

Tais laikos visu noteica plāns. Plāns bija jāizpilda obligāti, citādāk nebūs algas strādniekiem un prēmiju priekšniekiem. Uz mēneša beigām notika šturmēsana un kādi tur 6dB, ka tik skan un ja neskan, pofig, plāns izpildīts, bet par reklamācijām nevienu nesodīja. Tā bija pie mums, tā bija visā savienībā. Tad vēl, regulētāji arī cilvēki vien bija un pirmdienā nāca uz darbu pohaini, trīcošām rokām. Tā nu viens aparāts sanāca tīri neko, bet cits jau norūpmīcas bija brāķis. Man cilvēks atnesa restaurēt Estoniju, kurai tumbas bija celkas, bet vienā drosele nepareizi pielodēta. Točna rūpnicas lodējums. Kolekcijā RRR S70, kura bija aizplombēta ar rūpnīcas plombi, bet iekšā pjezodatčiks brāķis un atslēgts. Tā tie cilvēki šitos brāķus bija klausījušijušies. Ar ko tad Olimpi vai Elektronikas atšķīrās, tā pati sistēma. Kad virpotājam rokas netrīcēja un regulētājam labs garstāvoklis, tad sanāca tīri ciešams magnetafons, bet mēneša beigās ražotais- priecājies, ka skan.

----------


## Isegrim

"lieto attiecīgajam maģim paredzēto lentu un (varbūt) iekļausies  parametros." 

Pareizi rūkts, Vitālij! Bet atslēgas  vārds ir - *varbūt*. Es pirmīt pie  tiem 4 dB nepieminēju 400 Hz. Kas tur pie 10 kHz darās... Bet SONY 808ES  šos 10 kHz rakstīja 'strīpā' vēl -10 dB līmenī. Pie ātruma 4,76 cm/s!  Pateicoties dinamiskajai priekšmagnetizācijai, protams. 
Iz  pieredzes - viena tipa lentas pat no viena ražotāja brīžam gadījās ar  spožu, gludu emulsiju, bet lielākoties ar matētu. Pēdējās pat pēc  trīskārtējas caurlaišanas uz slaucītājruļļiem atstāja melnas  strīpas. Lietotājs _vulgaris_ par tādu slaucīšanas  mašīnu pat dzirdējis nebij (tāpat par nepieciešamību lentas pirms  rakstīšanas 4-celiņu formātā nodzēst  ar droseli). Kronis visam  bija lentas, kam jutība periodiski mainījās - varēja redzēt, kā _zaķīši_ "staigā "pāris dB robežās ar dažu sekunžu  periodu. _Vot_, tādu emulsiju (ar mainīgu biezumu)  vajag mācēt uzliet! Lielais Audiopirāts sovjetu nabadzības apstākļos tās  tomēr brūķēja - bundžiņu mūzikai '_ķipa Moki-Toki_'.  Un vēl kas neizskaidrojams - lentas ar uzrakstu "škoļnaja" bieži  izrādījās labākas par tām, kas par pilnu cenu. Es samainīju ar minēto  personāžu lentu 'ādiņas' - lai šim nav jāzaudē uz cenas starpību, bet  manai 2-ceļu kolekcijai vienalga, kādas krāsas kastītēs gulēt.

----------


## Isegrim

> tumbas bija celkas


  Interesants termins! Bet tiešām - man reiz uzplijās ar atskaņotāju "Melodija", kam viens kanāls nokauts. Meklēju cēloni un atradu - vienā no S-30 kopīgais vads bija pielodēts starp pīkstuli un kondensatoru. Tas taisīja pastiprinātājam nenormālu slodzi. Rūpnīcas plombējums bija neskarts. Bet tas, ka vienā skaļrunī pīkstulis neskan - absolūti _pofig_ gan montāžniekam, gan OTK, gan, kā izrādās, lietotājam.

----------


## Janis

Rūpnīcas plombes imitācija gan arī nebija nekāds retums tajos laikos. Mājas apstākļos spieda gan ar kādam pēc prakses palikušu orģinālo plombējamo, gan noņemot plombes atspiedumu un pec tam iespiežot atpakaļ plastilīnā.  :: 
Par otrādi pieliktu skaļruni pretfāzē bija lasīts arī jaunāku Radiotehnikas tumbu testā kādā no ru audiotehnikas žurnāliem kādus gadus atpakaļ. Atskrūvējiši vaļā un pieslēguši fāzē kā otram kanālam un pec tam tikai testējuši.

----------


## Isegrim

Oriģinālo plombi no pakaļtaisītās uzreiz atšķīru. Man gan bija 'Majak' rūpnīcas oriģinālais _plombieris_, šķiet vēl kaut kur mētājas. Un arī savs, _personālais_, jo remontam devu garantiju tikai tad, ja tur neviens lauku amatieris ar kastroļu lodāmuru nebija līdis.

----------


## Vitalii

> *...* (tāpat par nepieciešamību lentas pirms  rakstīšanas 4-celiņu formātā nodzēst  ar droseli). Kronis visam  bija lentas, kam jutība periodiski mainījās - varēja redzēt, kā _zaķīši_ "staigā "pāris dB robežās ar dažu sekunžu  periodu. _Vot_, tādu emulsiju (ar mainīgu biezumu)  vajag mācēt uzliet!


 _nu bij tas periods tāds kā bij...a ko darīt?
- kam bij saprašana, paši ķimerējas...krāmējas kāmēr saveda kārtībā, kas bij par slinku - lietoja Elfas, Orbītas vai Komētas.
 Dzīvokļu jautājums...kas tur bij savādāki !!!_ (_ pie labas lietusgāzes - udens tek istabā_, _lielākā daļa nīka komunaļņikos, vai pagrabistabiņas_ ) 
_...audio pagājība - mazais krāmējas ar interesi, simts un viens jautājiens tiek uzdots._

----------


## Isegrim

Vitālij, paskaties, kas palicis pāri no Padomijā labāko lentu ražotāja.

----------


## Waldis

Vismaz sienas vēl stāv! Mūsu RRR izveda samosvalos...  :: ...kā tur teica - ja kauli būs, gaļa ataugs?!  ::

----------


## Melvins

> _
> 
> "Melvins" viedokli gribas dzirdēt, kas un kā salīdzinot ar CCCP krāmu - Olimps-004 
> 
> _


 Ekh!,
Vitālij, Vitālij...

Sony tā arī netika notestēts rakstot - uz viņa tika atskaņotas 4-ceļu lentas, tas arī viss...
Tāpēc, attiecīgās pieredzes man nav - nevarēšu padalīties.
(šajā jomā gudrāki būs Isegrim, tornislv).

Vispār jau... man ar "ārzemju ražojuma" lentniekiem pieredzes nav pilnīgi nekādas. Tas ir tagad!, viņi pieejami  :: 
Man viss PSRS apzinīgais laika periods (arī ex-PSRS laiks, kad vēl lentas bija aktuālas) pārsvarā pavadīts ar "Prasmīgajās rokās" iegādātajām "Orbītām-106-Stereo" (ir bijis gan vēl 1-mās klases Sojuzs un vesela kaudze 2-ās klases maģu).
Tā kā...

----------

